# Benadryl



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How much do you give? I am wanting to give Lilly some to help calm her down while I clip her nails. I use a dremmal normaly (I am learning) but I haven't taken enough of and her nails are getting too long. But when I go to clip them she screams and carries on like I have hurt her when I haven't she is just a drama queen. :drama:

So what are the quide lines ladies? THANKS


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i give my dog 1/4 a benadryl pill and he's 9 lbs. ask your vet for the exact amount. my vet suggested 1/2 a benadryl pill buti always give him less than what's recommended. i have noticed that it has 2 effects on my dog. one puts him to sleep the other makes him very high strung. i give my pup an occassional benadryl for allergies in the spring. the dose may be different for what you are using it for. double check with the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori weighs 6 lbs. and her vet prescribed Children's Benedryl liquid for her carsickness. The recommended dosage is 2.25 mL 30 min. before car ride.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie,

Is the Benadryl supposed to make Tori less anxious? Does it also work on making them less nauseous?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Jane,

My vet recommended I use Benedryl for Havee's carsickness but it didn't help him. He doesn't get anxcious in the car, so I think it is nausea that gets the best of him. The Bonine however did keep him from vomiting!

Jan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane~ Yes, I think it's to "drug" her so she's not so anxious. I've only used it once w/her and it did seem to work to keep her from drooling and vomiting. However, it was _very_ evident she wasn't herself. When she was "on" it, her reactions to things were quite different than what they usually would be. Honestly, I didn't like what it did to her. But, if it allows her to travel without getting sick I guess it's something I'll have to get used to. Lately, I have started just allowing her to ride on the floor of the back seat lying on a towel. Believe it or not, she seems to be doing as well, if not better, than w/the Benedryl. Go figure...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I gave Lilly 1 teaspoon (she weighs 15.5 lbs) barely made her sleepy. I tried 1 one nail and she screamed like I was killing her. Guess I will stay with the dremmal she doesn't mind it. I just need to check the grit I am using perhaps it isn't rough enough. Oh well.


----------

